# 90-two 9mm Ammo



## keeper130 (Jul 6, 2007)

What do you guys recommend for shooting at the range? What do you recommend for keeping in the mag at home? 

I am assuming it can handle +P+, is this true?

Thanks!


----------



## big dutchman (Jan 9, 2007)

my 92fs eats whatever you feed it, i have to believe the 90-2 will do the same. i usually use the winchester white box for target and i've heard that you can get cci blazer even cheaper in some areas. you can go as cheap as you want (i won't use wolf, silver bear, or brown bear) as long as it's fairly current manufacture and not somebody elses reloads. reloading your own is fine too. 

at home i use the speer gold dot +p hp's. i like the way they function in all my handguns, so i go across the board with the gold dots for defense. they are also reasonably priced and easy to find in all the calibers i use.

the 90-2 should be able to handle the +p+ without a problem, but keep in mind that you are going to be hammering on the components when you use them. this will speed up the wear on your gun. you could use the +p+ just for defense, but i think it's probably a bit overkill. even the standard velocity 9mm hollowpoints should be more than enough to stop your target if you hit what you are aiming at.


----------

